# Any one buy a Oberon Kindle cover & NOT like it..?? Curious..



## JUNEBUG5

After reading numerous threads about Happy Oberon owners.....I began to wonder if anyone ever bought a Oberon Kindle cover and NOT like it.   (I'm sure there must be a few..)
If so, Why didn't u like it?? And what did u end up doing with it (being they don't accept returns)? Selling here on the K boards? <<which I've heard members do.

Oh...and for those that didn't like the Oberon K cover....What kindle cover did you end up buying & liking? Why did you like it (the cover u ended up with) more than the Oberon?


Sorry for all the ?'s just curious if there is anyone that didn't like the Oberon cuz I know everyone loves them sooooo!! They are soooo beautiful!! So pretty! (don't have one..) But just kinda interested to see if anyone didn't like them for whatever reason.

Thx all!!


----------



## ELDogStar

My ONLY constructive criticism about the Oberon covers, journals and it seems all their products.
Is that the edges are hard right angles and hence rather "sharp".

There is not bevel, even a very modest bevel makes for a much nicer edge to hold onto and carry etc... I do some leather work (no products like journals or covers) and everything gets the edges beveled.

Other than that I do like the products very much.

I have a Journal, checkbook cover, biz card golder, and a K2 cover with corners waiting for me at my mailbox location (I will pick "her" up tomorrow).

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I believe that the edges can be beveled with some fine grit sandpaper....My husband does some leatherwork as well and this would fix the edge.

I have had 2 Oberons and neither had sharp edges.  I sold my Tree of Life in saddle because I wasn't swtching back and forth like I thought I would once I got my dragonfly pond in fern.  (bother had straps)  I sold it to a friend who will love it like I did!


----------



## gwen10

I have two Oberon K2 cover and an Oberon journal.  Love all of my Oberon products.  I will order the red gingko Oberon K2 cover the minute it becomes available.


----------



## MonaSW

The only thing I didn't like was the Kindle 1 right hand side button was working as well as it should as that edge wasn't raised enough. I fixed that by adding another layer of Velcro to the black plastic stiffener and slid it back in. Made it perfect. I did the same thing to my boyfriend's cover before he got it.


----------



## KindleMom

I have liked mine okay.  If I could have returned it, I would have.  What's funny is Oberon sent me two on accident.  They sent  me a shipping label to return the extra one and didn't even say thanks or anything when I sent it back.  Not that I ever would have, but I could have sold it on ebay or here and they never would have known.

I don't hate it, but don't love it either.  Yes, the edges are a little sharp, the cover doesn't fold back as well as I'd like, the "previous page" button turns everytime I fold back the cover (I have a K1), and it's too large for my small hands.  Functionality stinks, basically.

But it sure is pretty.


----------



## Kindgirl

I like my cover, but probably won't buy another one.  I might go with a M Edge next time.  I'm kind of locked into a certain theme or color scheme with the Oberon... I think I'd have more versatility with another cover.  I'm considering selling mine, actually.

Also, I don't get why everyone raves about Oberon customer service.  I have had two distinct negative interactions with them, and something else which just plain bugged me.  Go figure.  Maybe it's me?


----------



## patrickb

Nope, not just you.


----------



## docjered

I bought the Tree of Life cover for my Kindle 2, and absolute love it! I also would lobe to have the Roof of Heaven in purple, but don't think I would change Kindle covers... just not my style. I did contact Oberon and asked for a large journal, ROH, but do not like the leather thong. I DO like the bungee (with charm attached for ease of opening) on my Kindle cover. My request was the bungee substitution for the ROH on a journal. Their response was that it would not be possible. So my curiosity is piqued. If they are indeed custom covers, as they say, why could they not merely punch two holes for the bungee rather than one hole for the thong? I realize I could modify after receipt, but the one hole they would punch would be in the wrong place, so I would have to punch (some way) two holes for the bungee and put up with a third hole (the original hole punched for the thong). I guess I am too picky, but am also confused. If they are indeed custom, why can I not get it the way I want? To date I have not ordered a journal... still want one, but don't want to compromise. 

This should not be a surprise, as I believe anybody who sees the value of Oberon quality and craftsmanship would also be a bit picky about their personal preferences, too. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## kevin63

docjered said:


> I bought the Tree of Life cover for my Kindle 2, and absolute love it! I also would lobe to have the Roof of Heaven in purple, but don't think I would change Kindle covers... just not my style. I did contact Oberon and asked for a large journal, ROH, but do not like the leather thong. I DO like the bungee (with charm attached for ease of opening) on my Kindle cover. My request was the bungee substitution for the ROH on a journal. Their response was that it would not be possible. So my curiosity is piqued. If they are indeed custom covers, as they say, why could they not merely punch two holes for the bungee rather than one hole for the thong? I realize I could modify after receipt, but the one hole they would punch would be in the wrong place, so I would have to punch (some way) two holes for the bungee and put up with a third hole (the original hole punched for the thong). I guess I am too picky, but am also confused. If they are indeed custom, why can I not get it the way I want? To date I have not ordered a journal... still want one, but don't want to compromise.
> 
> This should not be a surprise, as I believe anybody who sees the value of Oberon quality and craftsmanship would also be a bit picky about their personal preferences, too. Am I being unreasonable?


After getting the idea from someone here on the boards, I put an elastic hair bungee in my journal. It works pretty well. I got annoyed with that leather strap after a while.


----------



## Boston

I didn't buy one as I was able to check out some of the Oberon organizers at my local fine leather goods store. I loved the craftsmanship but wanted a softer leather/feel for my Kindle...and from a functional standpoint, I thought there were better options for less money.

I originally bought an M-Edge Executive Cover for the light. But I had problems with the light and didn't like wider spine given the light was not useful to me. So I returned them both.

I heard M-Edge was fixing the light issues and while awaiting the new release saw a used M-Edge cover for sale here and grabbed it. Surprisingly, the spine seems to be less noticeable (perhaps because of its used condition). So I am now anxiously awaiting the May 26th order date for the new light.

That being said, I have been contemplating buying the Oberon large organizer (for work) but given the price, decided to wait as my current planner is still in good shape...that was until I found a new one on ebay for half off! If I really love it, perhaps I'll splurge and get one in the color/style I really want in another 2 years.


----------



## koolmnbv

I have a purple RoH for K2 and I love it so far. I can see if other people have had negative experiences though and alot of controversy is going on lately with the "custom order" thing. I can completely see both sides on that. 
My experience has been good so far but that doesn't mean I can't see how someone else isn't quite as thrilled with Oberon.


----------



## Mollyb52

I have the Butterfly cover for my K1.  I called Oberon before I ordered it and asked if Three Graces was going to be available.  I was told no.  Before I even received my Butterfly cover Oberon posted Three Graces.  I called and explained that I had asked about it and was told no exchange.  As I have said before I think their customer service is very inconsistent.  They bend over backwards for some and brush others off.  The quality of my cover is nice.  I did not like the wool felt and covered it.  My husband ordered Tree of Life for his K2 and is pleased.  I would order the Three Graces but, I would never change them back and forth so it would be a waste of money.  I don't think I will personally order from them again because I do not feel I was not treated as a valuable customer.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

Thx everyone for all your input on the Oberon covers!! Very interesting hearing all the different reasons, etc.

So seems the edges being somewhat rough is an issue. What about being able to bend the cover "completely" back --flat...? Do you find "in time" the cover gives enough to be able to be bent back or is the leather just too thick unable to give..What about the weight or bulkiness of the covers? I've read some say that the weight isn't a issue...seems it would be a bit heavy being the leather (from pics I've seen) seems to look a bit thick...Hmm.. 

Thx again! 

(ps. If you're wondering...All the ?'s--Well, in case I _were_ to buy a Oberon down the road....not now though. Just trying to learn more about them I guess).


----------



## intinst

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Thx everyone for all your input on the Oberon covers!! Very interesting hearing all the different reasons, etc.
> 
> So seems the edges being somewhat rough is an issue. What about being able to bend the cover "completely" back --flat...? Do you find "in time" the cover gives enough to be able to be bent back or is the leather just too thick unable to give..What about the weight or bulkiness of the covers? I've read some say that the weight isn't a issue...seems it would be a bit heavy being the leather (from pics I've seen) seems to look a bit thick...Hmm..
> 
> Thx again!
> 
> (ps. If you're wondering...All the ?'s--Well, in case I _were_ to buy a Oberon down the road....not now though. Just trying to learn more about them I guess).


I have a red Sky Dragon cover. It was a couple of months old when I bought it and my Klassic Kindle from a board member. While in my possesion, the cover has always been very easy to fold back. Yes, it is somewhat heavier than most of the other covers, but only a few ounces. It and the Kindle still weigh less than most hardbacks and some paperbacks. As to the sharp edges, I have not found them to be uncomfortable in the least. The K2 covers would be slightly bigger and therefore slightly heavier as well. Hope this information helps.


----------



## webhill

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> My ONLY constructive criticism about the Oberon covers, journals and it seems all their products.
> Is that the edges are hard right angles and hence rather "sharp".


Really? Huh. Mine is not. See: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4VJy6wKhfdPWsCtzoyiAIQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCISOxLWk96TSqQE&feat=directlink


----------



## ELDogStar

webhill said:


> Really? Huh. Mine is not. See: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4VJy6wKhfdPWsCtzoyiAIQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCISOxLWk96TSqQE&feat=directlink


A corner... is not an edge.


----------



## chynared21

intinst said:


> I have a red Sky Dragon cover. It was a couple of months old when I bought it and my Klassic Kindle from a board member. While in my possesion, the cover has always been very easy to fold back. Yes, it is somewhat heavier than most of the other covers, but only a few ounces. It and the Kindle still weigh less than most hardbacks and some paperbacks. As to the sharp edges, I have not found them to be uncomfortable in the least. The K2 covers would be slightly bigger and therefore slightly heavier as well. Hope this information helps.


*I have the same one as intinst...originally it didn't fold as flat as it does now. The leather has softened up a little bit and the edges were never sharp but you could "feel" them. I've had mine since November and they've also "softened" up but they were never sharp to the point where it would aggrivate my hands or fingers.

I believe they weigh about 2 ounces more for the KK cover.*


----------



## EllenR

I have the purple butterfly for the K2 and it has folded back just fine from the very first day. That's how I read with it on. I fold the front cover behind the back cover. I also don't find the edges to be sharp though aesthetically I think beveling the edge would indeed be a good idea.

EllenR


----------



## Neo

I have the Fern Forest for K2, and it also folds back completely since day one (for one-handed reading), even though it is a wraparound design. So no worries on that front  .


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have had the Tree of Life (wraparound design) and a Dragonfly Pond and both folded back very easily straight away.  I mentioned before that my Tree of Life sofened up a bit after continued use, but I never thought that I wouldn't fold back easily.  If that makes any sense at all....

Leather goods do that, though.....

My experience has always been a positive one with Oberon, both times I bought from them.


----------



## webhill

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> A corner... is not an edge.


oooooh, I get it. I totally missed what you were saying because of the "right angle" phrasing. So you mean that the edge itself feels sharp to you. Well, that's next to impossible to photograph with an iphone anyway and in any case yes, it does seem to be about 90 deg between the decorative surface and the cut edge of the leather... but on mine it is definitely not sharp at all. It's very smooth. What a bummer that it bothers you! I know how sometimes things just bother me and it kind of ruins the experience for me.... I'm glad the edging of the Oberon isn't an issue here. Sorry about yours!

-h.


----------



## Shawna

I love my Oberon cover (Tree of Life in saddle), it folds back easily and is so gorgeous.  My experience with Oberon was a positive one although, I had no need for any special communications with them, just my basic transaction.  My only regret, and this is my problem not Oberons, is that I wish I would have gotten the cover with the velcro rather than the corner straps.  I love the look of the cover "floating" in the case.  I may try to sell my Tree of Life eventually and order another one with the velcro - we'll see.

I'm planning on putting their Tree of Life purse on my Christmas wish list - it is so beautiful and unique!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> *I have had the Tree of Life (wraparound design) and a Dragonfly Pond and both folded back very easily straight away.* I mentioned before that my Tree of Life sofened up a bit after continued use, but I never thought that I wouldn't fold back easily. If that makes any sense at all....
> 
> Leather goods do that, though.....
> 
> My experience has always been a positive one with Oberon, both times I bought from them.


Thx, that's good to know that either type of Oberon covers (wraparound or the ones with design on the front cover only) are able to be folded back easily. That's something I was wondering...If there was a difference in folding back the cover between the 2 different Oberon type covers.

So thanks for mentioning that, very helpful in knowing that bit of info!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Picking a cover is very subjective. The one problem with an Oberon is that you cannot return it if you don't like it. The good news is that there are plenty of folks who love Oberon's and are willing to buy them used. You might loose some money when you sell it but that is the risk that you take.

I love my Oberon. It is pretty and functional. I have large hands so the size and weight is not an issue for me. I like the feel of the cover.

I have seen plenty of posts were people have said they are too heavy, they didn't like the feel, they didn't like the wool pad, and that they thought they were too expensive. 

My two cents, it was a wonderful gift from Mr. PC. I love it. It works for me. There are others who they did not work for. Make sure that it is in your price range because you cannot return it to Oberon if you do not like it.


----------



## Cowgirl

The corners on my World Tree oberon cover are rounded and not square. They are not sharp at all.  I thought all their corners came rounded


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

At first I didn't like that the wool came off and left little back strings on my KK screen.  After about a week of use it stopped doing that.  I have no complaints...I love my Tree of Life cover.


----------



## Neo

Mollyb52 said:


> I did not like the wool felt and covered it.


I would be grateful if you could please share how and what you covered the wool felt with, as this is the only part of my Oberon I'm not particularly fond off... I was also thinking of covering it up (or removing it completely), but wasn't sure how to go about it... Thanks !!!


----------



## webhill

Cowgirl said:


> The corners on my World Tree oberon cover are rounded and not square. They are not sharp at all. I thought all their corners came rounded


No one said the corners were square. That was my misunderstanding of the previous poster -s/he said the edges were at right angles, which they are... not the corners. Oops.


----------



## MarthaT

Cowgirl said:


> The corners on my World Tree oberon cover are rounded and not square. They are not sharp at all. I thought all their corners came rounded


thought so too


----------



## Tip10

I did not buy an Oberon.

I do have an Oberon checkbook cover and being familiar with their design and workmanship decided that I did not want that stiff and bulky of a cover for my K2 -- the Oberon's are gorgeous -- just weren't suited to my tastes.  
I ended up buying an Amazon cover, didn't like the K2 flopping so then bought a Noreve and am perfectly happy with it -- although this board is very contagious, so am now also looking at either a Tuff-Luv Book style or perhaps a TrendyDigital Maxguard.  In the end though, I'll probably resist the temptation and enabling and stay with the Noreve!


----------



## VictoriaP

While I would definitely agree to make sure this is something you want to try before you buy it, I wouldn't let the possibility of problems in this case keep you from buying.  There are so many people on this board who love Oberon, you shouldn't have much difficulty reselling one at just a small loss.

My thoughts:  I love mine overall.  I've never had an issue with it folding completely back, the bungee closure is unobtrusive when reading, the corners keep the K2 very secure, and it's lovely to look at. My K2 has taken a fall from a desk to a concrete floor while in the Oberon--neither Kindle nor cover ended up with so much as a scratch. The sharp leather edges are a problem for me, but I've learned to use different hand positions that eliminate it for the most part. The weight is another issue as I have hand problems; for that, I frequently read using a folding book easel or a peeramid pillow (great for lap or bed reading).  This takes the weight off my hands and wrists completely.

I do keep watching for a significantly lighter weight cover to try out, as lovely as the Oberon is, I definitely wouldn't mind lightening my purse load again.  I can see switching completely over to another cover, but so far, there's been only minimal weight differences in all the brands out there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Neo said:


> I would be grateful if you could please share how and what you covered the wool felt with, as this is the only part of my Oberon I'm not particularly fond off... I was also thinking of covering it up (or removing it completely), but wasn't sure how to go about it... Thanks !!!


Actually I wiped my oberon wool with my hand...over and over to shake any loose strands. It took about a week long before it stopped. Now the wool doesn't seem to fall off.


----------



## ELDogStar

I am totally sorry I ever brought my "criticism" up.

I will stay on the "love everything" side of life from now on.

End of my participation in this and related threads.

Eric (is still a male)


----------



## sheltiemom

I have a M-edge platform cover and a purple butterfly Oberon cover.  The butterfly cover is very pretty and well-made.  I don't like the contrasting thread color on the M-edge cover.  However, I use the platform cover the vast majority of the time.   I just like that style better.  It is easy to prop on a table so I can do other things (like applique or quilt) and read at the same time.  However, when I go out, I usually put the Oberon cover on the Kindle.  The Oberon is more visually appealing.


----------



## Mollyb52

NEO, I don't know if you can see it very well. This a picture of what I did. I got some very fine synthetic quilted fabric from Joann's. I sewed it double in a rectangle and Velcroed it on with very tiny adhesive Velcro dots. It covers the wool felt, provides much more protection for the screen, and lifts the cover up off the buttons when the cover is closed. Obviously it is for a K1. My husband has a K2 and does not have the issues I had with the K1 cover.


----------



## crebel

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> I am totally sorry I ever brought my "criticism" up.
> 
> I will stay on the "love everything" side of life from now on.
> 
> End of my participation in this and related threads.
> 
> Eric (is still a male)


Eric - I didn't even think what you originally posted was much of a criticism, more of an observation, and I agree with you. To me, the edges would look better with a beveled edge and the case wouldn't have as "hard" a feel while holding it along those edges! I appreciate your opinions, please keep posting them.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Mollyb52 said:


> NEO, I don't know if you can see it very well. This a picture of what I did. I got some very fine synthetic quilted fabric from Joann's. I sewed it double in a rectangle and Velcroed it on with very tiny adhesive Velcro dots. It covers the wool felt, provides much more protection for the screen, and lifts the cover up off the buttons when the cover is closed. Obviously it is for a K1. My husband has a K2 and does not have the issues I had with the K1 cover.


Be careful with synthetic fabric. I shorted out an XM radio by covering it with synthetic fabric.


----------



## bordercollielady

My only problem with the Oberon was the black felt.  I didn't like the feel of it on my hands when I carried the Kindle with the cover folded back.  Some people put their hand in the pocket - but I didn't find this as comfortable as holding the M-edge.  But the company made me a K2 cover without the black felt and now I am very happy with it.  My Kindle doesn't travel much so I wasn't worried so much about it getting scratched.


----------



## webhill

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> I am totally sorry I ever brought my "criticism" up.
> I will stay on the "love everything" side of life from now on.
> End of my participation in this and related threads.


That's a shame. Why are you sorry you brought up your issue? I'm sure there must be someone else who feels the same way. I didn't see anyone suggesting you shouldn't have brought up the issue. I know I originally misunderstood what you were talking about, but that can't be what has you so upset...

-h.


----------



## MonaSW

JUNEBUG5 said:


> So seems the edges being somewhat rough is an issue. What about being able to bend the cover "completely" back --flat...? Do you find "in time" the cover gives enough to be able to be bent back or is the leather just too thick unable to give..


My edges are not rough and mine bends back completely without any problem. I have a front only design. The wrap-around designs may take a little time to become flexible enough to bend back according to the people who have them. I would gladly buy another cover or a different product.


----------



## MonaSW

Neversleepsawink;) said:
 

> Actually I wiped my oberon wool with my hand...over and over to shake any loose strands. It took about a week long before it stopped. Now the wool doesn't seem to fall off.


What I did was run a pet hair roller over it. No more wool lint.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Neversleepsawink, Mollyb52, AnelaBelladona and MonaSW, really appreciate all the advice  !!!! I've tried the hand wiping and lilnt rolling, maybe I just need to do it some more . But I still have to admit that I too dislike the feel of the wool felt (wish I had thought of asking Oberon to keep it out, but of course that never occurred to me at the time...), so I'm really thinking of Mollyb52's solution which looks perfect (may try to find some kind of cottony type of fabric though). Again, thank you to all


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> I would be grateful if you could please share how and what you covered the wool felt with, as this is the only part of my Oberon I'm not particularly fond off... I was also thinking of covering it up (or removing it completely), but wasn't sure how to go about it... Thanks !!!


I ask them to leave the wool felt off of mine. I had the Dragonfly Pond and that was the only thing I didn't like. I have allergies and it was breaking out my hands. The edges on my Pond cover were never sharp and they are not sharp on my daughter's Tree of Life. I just ordered the Hokusai Wave cover and the edges are sharper. I emailed them and ask how to sand them down. They want me to send back and they will fix for me. All 3 covers fold back with no problem. Their customer service has been great for me and the covers are beautiful.


----------



## koolmnbv

As others have said mine had alot of lint that would shed at 1st but after a week or so it stopped.


----------



## egh34

Now that I have mine, it is ok. The hype definately DID NOT live up to the actual product. I don't mean to offend anyone, but this is MY opinion, and that is what was asked. I have the purple ROH, and while beautiful color, and most especially craftmanship, I am not overly wild about it.

I wish it was softer. I was not overly enamored with the Amazon cover, and thought I would try the Oberon because of all the raves here. Because it was so expensive, I hesitate to get another kind. I do not want to end up with a pile of used covers. 

Anyway, just issues I have, nothing major. I need to find the right cover, just haven't yet. If I do, maybe I can sell my Oberon cover...


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> While I would definitely agree to make sure this is something you want to try before you buy it, I wouldn't let the possibility of problems in this case keep you from buying. There are so many people on this board who love Oberon, you shouldn't have much difficulty reselling one at just a small loss.
> 
> My thoughts: I love mine overall. I've never had an issue with it folding completely back, the bungee closure is unobtrusive when reading, the corners keep the K2 very secure, and it's lovely to look at. My K2 has taken a fall from a desk to a concrete floor while in the Oberon--neither Kindle nor cover ended up with so much as a scratch. The sharp leather edges are a problem for me, but I've learned to use different hand positions that eliminate it for the most part. The weight is another issue as I have hand problems; for that, I frequently read using a folding book easel or a peeramid pillow (great for lap or bed reading). This takes the weight off my hands and wrists completely.


^^ what she said, except I don't have sharp edges on my ROH. My daughter has sharper edges on her Forest.

The only thing I wish I had done differently is order my ROH with velcro. I'm about to take it into a shoe repair shop to see if they can help me remove the corners and sew velcro on for me.


----------



## Kathy

I have noticed that the wrap around designs seem a little stiffer. The Dragonfly Pond cover was so soft right from the beginning. The new Wave cover even though it is not a warp around design is a little stiffer. It is softening up quickly.


----------



## webhill

MonaSW said:


> My edges are not rough and mine bends back completely without any problem. I have a front only design. The wrap-around designs may take a little time to become flexible enough to bend back according to the people who have them. I would gladly buy another cover or a different product.


I actually do have a wrap-around design (creekbed maple) and from day one, it was flexible. I am able to fold it back and read with one hand, easily. Now, I do have apparently large hands (size 7.5 surgical glove, not sure how that translates to "regular hand" size, but women's gloves are usually too small and new nurses usually act all shocked when I say I want a 7.5) so that may be a factor in my ease of use with the Oberon, but honestly it has been a non-issue here.


----------



## Cowgirl

When I buy something I want to know the pros and cons.  If I were thinking about getting an oberon cover today I would appreciate all the comments not just the positive ones.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> When I buy something I want to know the pros and cons. If I were thinking about getting an oberon cover today I would appreciate all the comments not just the positive ones.


It makes sense to me to ask these questions. Especially when the company selling the product does not allow returns. Perfectly fair game. I just wish more of the folks who didn't like their Oberon's would speak up. I know they are out there.


----------



## akpak

I have a Red River Garden (which is a wraparound design). When I got it, I had been hoping the whole thing would be "softer" and more supple. I've had Oberon journals in the past, and this cover was *much* stiffer.

So at first I was just slightly disappointed, but it was still beautiful and still better than anything else I'd seen available. I've had it for about two months now, and although the edges are still sharp, it does fold back almost flat now. Good tip about the sanding tho, maybe I'll ask my step-father (who's a leather tooling hobbyist) to see what he can do about it 

Leatherwork like this is something you buy for the long term. Months or years from now I expect it to be as floppy as all get-out


----------



## LibbyD

ProfCrash said:


> It makes sense to me to ask these questions. Especially when the company selling the product does not allow returns. Perfectly fair game. I just wish more of the folks who didn't like their Oberon's would speak up. I know they are out there.


OK -- I'll speak up.

I have an Oberon cover and I don't like it. However, my reasons are based on personal preferences and are therefore entirely subjective. I can't think of anything about my Oberon cover that malfunctions (not counting the bungee that is known to stretch and need replacing occasionally), so all I can do is explain why aspects of the design and construction do not appeal to me. While there might be some value in doing so, I believe that value would be offset by the possibility of inadvertently offending some of the people who treasure their Oberons. (I have seen that happen here before with other products which have similarly devoted fans and advocates.)

Anyone who is contemplating an Oberon purchase should read what has already been said in this thread and many others, and should also take a close look at the options on the Oberon website. That's what I did, and my decision was that Oberon was not for me. Then I received one as a gift from a friend. Using it for a while confirmed my decision had been the correct one. I will never tell my friend I don't like it, and I will always make sure my Kindle is in it whenever I am with him, but when I have only myself to please I will use one of my other covers.


----------



## intinst

If everyone were the same and all liked the exact same things and did everthing the same way, dang, it would be boring!


----------



## LibbyD

intinst said:


> If everyone were the same and all liked the exact same things and did everthing the same way, dang, it would be boring!


So true. Many of the covers, skins, and bags are not what I would chose for myself but I really do enjoy seeing what other people choose for themselves. I think it's interesting and fun to see the variety.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

Cowgirl said:


> When I buy something I want to know the pros and cons. If I were thinking about getting an oberon cover today I would appreciate all the comments not just the positive ones.


Yep, I totally 100% agree!!I'm the same way! LOL!  That's exactly why I started this thread to know both sides...good n' bad.

Everyones comments, point of views, thoughts, likes, dislikes, etc. Very helpful!!

Thx again all!!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

ProfCrash said:


> It makes sense to me to ask these questions. *Especially when the company selling the product does not allow returns.* Perfectly fair game. I just wish more of the folks who didn't like their Oberon's would speak up. I know they are out there.


Ya...that's a big deal to me as well...That's why I'm trying to learn as much as I can from Oberon owners. Doing my research...LOL! The no return thing--don't like that at all. That bugs me. Ugh...

Neway....

I don't plan on buying one now...but _mayyyyyyybe_ in the future. Right now I'm waiting on my nice basic black Amazon cover. LOL! Ya..I like simple.  But also think the Oberon covers are so pretty!! .......like I said the no return thing has me researching them more. Who knows if I'll ever get one. Might just be happy with my Amazon when it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I like my Oberon okay but not nearly as much as I expected to like it from all of the rave reviews. I have the purple ROH and the color of mine is not that pretty. If I had it do do over I would not have bought it.


----------



## pidgeon92

I own three of them, my husband's has the corners for his K1, the ones for my K1 and K2 are both velcro. I use mine all the time; I never remove the Kindle unless I have to reset the K1.

An Oberon cover is likely _not_ for you if you want:

-- a very light cover
-- a very smooth cover
-- a cover that folds _completely_ flat
-- a cover that closes with a snap or magnet
-- a cover with an easel
-- a cover with lots of pockets
-- a vegan material
-- no wool if you don't like the feel or are allergic

I love my Oberons, but I could completely understand why a person would prefer something different.


----------



## MonaSW

I have NO problem with anyone who doesn't like Oberon Design's covers. What a boring world we would live in if everyone liked everything and every item lived up to everyone's expectations.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I think everyone probably knows that I'm an Oberon fan, but I also read all the threads about all the other covers out there and own strangedog covers (great guy) and one medge that I received from another kb member.  I like them all...I almost exclusively use my oberon products, though.  that said, all are wonderful, colorful, and are lots of fun.  I've been really looking at that noreve thread, thinking well, maybe I need a noreve...need, did I say NEED?!  I'm glad I can laugh at myself  

I love opinions...can't live without them...make most of my decisions off of them...rock on!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Ya...that's a big deal to me as well...That's why I'm trying to learn as much as I can from Oberon owners. Doing my research...LOL! The no return thing--don't like that at all. That bugs me. Ugh...
> 
> Neway....
> 
> *I don't plan on buying one now...but mayyyyyyybe in the future.* Right now I'm waiting on my nice basic black Amazon cover. LOL! Ya..I like simple.  But also think the Oberon covers are so pretty!! .......like I said the no return thing has me researching them more. Who knows if I'll ever get one. Might just be happy with my Amazon when it arrives tomorrow!


I've been enabled!!! Ughh.....the future came already....Ordered a Oberon cover.....(gonna return the amazon cover). LOL!!! geesh.
Just posted the whole saga in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7943.0.html


----------



## Marine Mom

I appreciate the candor here. For those who might come across this thread who are undecided (like the OP _was_, but apparently isn't undecided any more ) , I think it's helpful to know that the Oberon may not be for everyone. After all the enthusiasm on this board, I did consider an Oberon, even though there were aspects of the design that didn't appeal to me. I even went so far as to get a checkbook cover (tree of life) on eBay to experience one of their products firsthand before committing to a K2 cover. It's beautiful, and I do use it....but not for hours at a time like I would when reading my Kindle. My impressions were correct about it being a little stiffer and heavier than I would like. My criteria are more like those outlined below:



pidgeon92 said:


> An Oberon cover is likely _not_ for you if you want:
> 
> -- a very light cover
> -- a very smooth cover
> -- a cover that folds _completely_ flat
> -- a cover that closes with a snap or magnet
> -- a cover with an easel
> -- a cover with lots of pockets
> -- a vegan material
> -- no wool if you don't like the feel or are allergic
> 
> I love my Oberons, but I could completely understand why a person would prefer something different.


 I would add one last item:
-- very soft interior (since that is actually what you are holding while reading)

So my choice is the Cole Haan (with goatsuede lining!), soft as a baby inside and out, slim and lightweight. I guess you could say that the tactile is more important (to me) than the visual...
I'm glad for the variety of K2 covers available and I'm happy for those who are smitten with their Oberon. It's good when we can all find something we love


----------



## Meemo

I'm in a mixed marriage - I love my Oberon Tree of Life (velcro) - my husband, not so much. (Edited to add: By which I mean he doesn't love the Oberons so much!) When I got the Oberon I offered it to him (although I'd really bought it for myself) because it was pricey and he was still using the Amazon cover. He used it for a few days, then said "You know, you can use it - I'm just not feelin' it." Not sure exactly what it was, he just didn't care for it, I think in part it was too much design for him. So I gave him my red M-edge cover, which he's very happy with, and I've been loving my Tree of Life. I must admit I lust after the red Sun design, but I honestly can't justify having two Oberon covers for one Kindle - I know other folks do and that's great, but I have a hard time switching purses, much less Kindle covers! 

One of these days I might put my ToL on the board here to see if I get any nibbles, and then I'd be all over that red Sun cover (again with Velcro, I love the "floating" look). And I have a saved search on eBay for Oberon, just in case something pops up.


----------



## akpak

Meemo said:


> I love my Oberon Tree of Life (velcro) - my husband, not so much.


I had to read this three times before I realized you *weren't* implying you loved your Oberon more than you loved your husband!


----------



## gwen10

akjak said:


> I had to read this three times before I realized you *weren't* implying you loved your Oberon more than you loved your husband!


LOL, me too!!!!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

gwen10 said:


> LOL, me too!!!!


me 3!!! LOL!


----------



## reemixx

JUNEBUG5 said:


> me 3!!! LOL!


I didn't, but after those comments, I went back and re-read it... And inevitably giggled. Nice wording


----------



## luvmy4brats

akjak said:


> I had to read this three times before I realized you *weren't* implying you loved your Oberon more than you loved your husband!


That was my first thought when I read it.


----------



## Meemo

akjak said:


> I had to read this three times before I realized you *weren't* implying you loved your Oberon more than you loved your husband!


Oh golly, my poor husband! You're right - I'd better change that sentence. (I do love him, even though he thinks I'm crazy for continuing to look at Kindle covers and skins! Well, after 35+ years of marriage, he knows I'm crazy for a LOT of reasons!)


----------



## docjered

I was a husband (now a widower) and as a husband I totally understand why a wife would love a Kindle cover more than their husband!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

docjered said:


> I was a husband (now a widower) and as a husband I totally understand why a wife would love a Kindle cover more than their husband!


Oh no!!! Of course we love our husbands more than the cover. You guys come first, then the cover .


----------



## Kindle-lite

I ordered the wine celtic hound Kindle 2 cover and was on pins and needles till it arrived.  I opened the box and immediately thought they had sent me a used one.  It was faded, bent back really easy and looked like the leather had not taken to the dye very well.  The inside was still a little on the brown side and the front even had a few spots that were brown (not dyed).  I emailed CS and told them that the cover looked faded and already years old and it certainly didn't look like their model or any of the ones I saw on the forum as to the quality of color.  

They told me that they didn't know what I meant by "faded" and that they had used the same wine dyes for over ten years (maybe that was the problem..lol).  They also said that my monitor was probably not showing the "true" color.  Of course, that didn't explain what my "true" eyes were seeing in my hand.

Long story short.. they suggested I get some of the leather lotion that they use on the covers.  I didn't really feel like I should have to buy leather conditioner after I had already spent money on something that was supposed to be new and a quality item.

I did buy the leather lotion and it helped bring out the color some.  Of course, the brown spots are still brown but they are very tiny and other than a very old looking cover, I do like it.  I won't buy any more of their products though if the quality is a shot in the dark.  It's a shame because I do like the protection it gives my Kindle and was looking forward to having a few in different colors.


----------



## pidgeon92

Can you post a picture of the cover? My husband has a Celtic Hounds cover, and does not appear as you have described it.


----------



## jazzi

I have the Sun (in saddle) and yesterday ordered the Bold Celtic (in black).  (both Velcro)

I ordered the Cole Haan smooth black leather when placing the order for my K2 ($99).  For my money, the difference in quality and price is unbelievable. (PM me if you want a slightly used Cole Haan at a good price). 

I have been very pleased with the Oberon.  I think it's a great value for the money.  While the color wasn't exactly what I expected, I wasn't trying to match my shoes or my drapes, and the fact it's a little different hue isn't a deal killer.  From what I've seen, you can buy a cheaper cover, but not one of higher quality.


----------



## VictoriaP

kindle2luvr--That's just awful!  I don't know how long it's been since you bought your cover, but if it hasn't been too long I would definitely consider photographing the spots & sending Oberon the pictures.  I know when a member here had a similar issue with spotting on an M-Edge, it was promptly replaced.  I would assume since we've heard repeatedly that Oberon prides themselves on their customer service, they would do the same if they saw evidence of an issue such as you describe.

While colors can definitely differ from screen to reality (I have a BorsaBella bag in colors that surprised me on arrival!), the dye spotting is a quality control issue that has nothing at all to do with your monitor.


----------



## patrickb

Call me crazy but most companies that "pride themselves on customer service" have return policies.  Why I quite liked my Oberon cover with my K1 (for sale if anybody's interested - Red Dragon w/ corners), frankly, I've just never understood the over-the-top love-fest for Oberon.  I have never seen anything like superior customer service from them.  Perhaps if I had talked to them over the phone I'd have a different opinion, but my email exchanges with them were never very encouraging.  :\


----------



## lindnet

I had an Oberon for a week or so.  I had been really looking forward to the smell of real leather, and was not happy at the strong chemical smell on it.  I had other people in my office smell it and they all smelled the same thing I did, so I know it wasn't just me.  When I wrote to Oberon, their response was that I just had a very sensitive nose to the smell of the dye, and that it would probably fade in a week or so, but if it didn't, they would either exchange it or take it back.  The smell faded a little, but not enough, and I returned it.  The customer service was ok.....better when there was a chance I would keep it, not so much when I wanted to return it.  But I was glad they did take it back.

It was a beautiful cover, kind of bulky and heavy, but simply gorgeous.  I have to say if it didn't cost as much as it did, I might have tried harder to deal with the scent, but for that much money, I needed to love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have not had a chance to work with their customer service, so I cannot comment on it. I like the product that I received and would buy another cover if I changed Kindles. I bought a bunch of their Christmas ornaments and really liked those. They were a little different and made the tree a bit more special.

The only way I would buy a new K1 cover is if I could get the Sun cover in Purple.


----------



## MonaSW

kindle2luvr said:


> I ordered the wine celtic hound Kindle 2 cover and was on pins and needles till it arrived. I opened the box and immediately thought they had sent me a used one. It was faded, bent back really easy and looked like the leather had not taken to the dye very well. The inside was still a little on the brown side and the front even had a few spots that were brown (not dyed). I emailed CS and told them that the cover looked faded and already years old and it certainly didn't look like their model or any of the ones I saw on the forum as to the quality of color.
> 
> They told me that they didn't know what I meant by "faded" and that they had used the same wine dyes for over ten years (maybe that was the problem..lol). They also said that my monitor was probably not showing the "true" color. Of course, that didn't explain what my "true" eyes were seeing in my hand.
> 
> Long story short.. they suggested I get some of the leather lotion that they use on the covers. I didn't really feel like I should have to buy leather conditioner after I had already spent money on something that was supposed to be new and a quality item.
> 
> I did buy the leather lotion and it helped bring out the color some. Of course, the brown spots are still brown but they are very tiny and other than a very old looking cover, I do like it. I won't buy any more of their products though if the quality is a shot in the dark. It's a shame because I do like the protection it gives my Kindle and was looking forward to having a few in different colors.


That's terrible customer service. They should have made it right, right away.


----------



## kindlenewbie

patrickb said:


> Call me crazy but most companies that "pride themselves on customer service" have return policies. Why I quite liked my Oberon cover with my K1 (for sale if anybody's interested - Red Dragon w/ corners), frankly, I've just never understood the over-the-top love-fest for Oberon. I have never seen anything like superior customer service from them. Perhaps if I had talked to them over the phone I'd have a different opinion, but my email exchanges with them were never very encouraging. :\


Patrickb: I just sent you a PM about the Oberon.


----------



## Mollyb52

kindle2luvr said:


> I ordered the wine celtic hound Kindle 2 cover and was on pins and needles till it arrived. I opened the box and immediately thought they had sent me a used one. It was faded, bent back really easy and looked like the leather had not taken to the dye very well. The inside was still a little on the brown side and the front even had a few spots that were brown (not dyed). I emailed CS and told them that the cover looked faded and already years old and it certainly didn't look like their model or any of the ones I saw on the forum as to the quality of color.
> 
> They told me that they didn't know what I meant by "faded" and that they had used the same wine dyes for over ten years (maybe that was the problem..lol). They also said that my monitor was probably not showing the "true" color. Of course, that didn't explain what my "true" eyes were seeing in my hand.
> 
> Long story short.. they suggested I get some of the leather lotion that they use on the covers. I didn't really feel like I should have to buy leather conditioner after I had already spent money on something that was supposed to be new and a quality item.
> 
> I did buy the leather lotion and it helped bring out the color some. Of course, the brown spots are still brown but they are very tiny and other than a very old looking cover, I do like it. I won't buy any more of their products though if the quality is a shot in the dark. It's a shame because I do like the protection it gives my Kindle and was looking forward to having a few in different colors.


This is just the kind of thing I mean when I say customer service at Oberon is inconsistent. You just have to hope you are one of the customers they feel like pleasing.


----------



## koolmnbv

Mollyb52 said:


> This is just the kind of thing I mean when I say customer service at Oberon is inconsistent. You just have to hope you are one of the customers they feel like pleasing.


As I said before I do have oberon covers and have been happy so far, with that being said Before reading this thread I thought oberon and oberon CS could really do no wrong.

I never had any of my own experiences to go off of so based on what other people said I thought they basically aimed to please each and every person. Now after hearing several different P.o.v's it's rather hit-or-miss. Also it seems some people have had a Very negative experience with Oberon.

I still have no problems with them but it makes me wonder how would I be treated if I did have some sort of CS issue? Would I be on the good list or bad list?


----------



## Stephanie924

I have the Oberon Fairies in purple with the Irises DecalGirl skin and love it.  Great craftsmanship, ease of use, no problems whatsoever.  I fold it back and place my hand inside the front cover for one-handed reading.  So easy to use.  I have heard though that if you are not careful with the charm, it might hit your screen and cause a problem with the e-ink so I'm very careful with the charm when the cover isn't closed.


----------



## jazzi

slh92462 said:


> I have the Oberon Fairies in purple with the Irises DecalGirl skin and love it. Great craftsmanship, ease of use, no problems whatsoever. I fold it back and place my hand inside the front cover for one-handed reading. So easy to use. I have heard though that if you are not careful with the charm, it might hit your screen and cause a problem with the e-ink so I'm very careful with the charm when the cover isn't closed.


I considered attaching the charm to the elastic closure as I've seen others do [in pictures], but decided dangling metal sharps around a delicate electronic device with a glass screen was probably a bad idea.


----------



## TheAutomaton

I decided to buy an Octovo sleeve after studying photos of the Oberons...they look huge, heavy and bulky. The exact opposite of what I want.
Barnes & Noble sell leather journals that I'm pretty sure are nearly identical to these cases, but made my different companies and I've always passed on buying them for all the same reasons.


----------



## jazzi

TheAutomaton said:


> I decided to buy an Octovo sleeve after studying photos of the Oberons...they look huge, heavy and bulky. The exact opposite of what I want.
> Barnes & Noble sell leather journals that I'm pretty sure are nearly identical to these cases, but made my different companies and I've always passed on buying them for all the same reasons.


Your eyes aren't failing you -- they're fairly large and somewhat heavy, but the quality is oh, so good. Some people complain about the price, but I would gladly pay more. Probably because I'm an accessory dork.


----------



## Guest

I don't find my Oberon to be huge, heavy, or bulky, but to each their own. That's why there are so many types and brands of covers to chose from!


----------



## Angela

jazzi said:


> I considered attaching the charm to the elastic closure as I've seen others do [in pictures], but decided dangling metal sharps around a delicate electronic device with a glass screen was probably a bad idea.


Wise decision... there have been several reports of the charms hitting the screen and leaving marks/spots that won't go away.


----------



## jazzi

Angela said:


> Wise decision... there have been several reports of the charms hitting the screen and leaving marks/spots that won't go away.


I found some threads saying the exact same thing shortly after I posted the earlier message. I received my second Oberon today, and the charm (attached to the card) went directly into my desk drawer.


----------



## Cindy416

I hadn't read anything about the charms hitting the screen. I'll have to re-evaluate the placement of my charm, although I haven't seen any evidence yet to alert me to a problem. I always have my charm against the back cover of my Oberon.

That said, I can't say enough good things about my World Tree (green) Kindle 2 cover. It is simply beautiful, with a great leather smell that's not at all overwhelming (or even noticeable unless I'm trying to smell it). The craftsmanship is fantastic, and I'm really pleased with it. I'm sorry to hear that some of you have had poor experiences with your Oberons and with CS.


----------



## jazzi

Cindy416 said:


> I hadn't read anything about the charms hitting the screen. I'll have to re-evaluate the placement of my charm, although I haven't seen any evidence yet to alert me to a problem. I always have my charm against the back cover of my Oberon.


Good luck. It's doubtful that any of those who have damaged their screens with the charm had any prior evidence.


----------



## Cindy416

Well, Jazzi, I guess you made your point.  Thanks.


----------



## Tippy

Meemo said:


> (Edited to add: By which I mean he doesn't love the Oberons so much!)[/color][/color]


Day late and a Dollar short -- dang that was funny!


----------



## kindle zen

i definitely do not recommend using the charm for a cord opener. my sun charm impacted my kindle 2 screen after the elastic cord snagged my finger causing the charm to slingshot on to the screen. i was very lucky it didn't damage the screen but i immediately replaced it with a small piece of leather and found safe spot for the charm.


----------



## booknut

I had an oberon for kindle 1. After a week I sold it. Thought it was beautiful and really wanted to like it because I love celtic things and liked the idea of having a kindle cover that made it feel like reading an old book. But it was too heavy for my taste and I just couldn't get used to that. Luckily I sold it on this board for pretty much what I paid for. I had really hesitated and I don't like the idea of no returns. I think its a poor policy. Just 7 day return policy would be nice. Not even tempted for kindle 2. I don't want a cover that doubles the weight. If I wanted to read hardback, heavy novels I would. I also have found I can't stand corners anymore. I now won't buy anything that doesn't use the hinge system. So I am sticking to the amazon cover. Its boring black but love that its lightweight and very slim.


----------



## Xina

I love my Amazon cover too.


----------



## auntmarge

Xina said:


> I love my Amazon cover too.


I can't say I _love _the Amazon kindle cover (it's fairly ugly), but the weight, thinness, hinge system and ease of folding it completely back has more or less made up mind to stick with it. I'd love to see an Oberon in person and may order one on the spur of the moment, but the no-return policy does give me pause, resalable or not.


----------



## Pushka

Kindgirl said:


> I like my cover, but probably won't buy another one. I might go with a M Edge next time. I'm kind of locked into a certain theme or color scheme with the Oberon... I think I'd have more versatility with another cover. I'm considering selling mine, actually.
> 
> Also, I don't get why everyone raves about Oberon customer service. I have had two distinct negative interactions with them, and something else which just plain bugged me. Go figure. Maybe it's me?


Yup, I hear you.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just received my da Vinci cover about an hour ago. Can't say that I really love it. It's not much heavier than my m-edge and light so that's okay, but it's not very soft at all. I guess I got used to the softness of my red m-edge and not sure I'm going to like the hardness and thickness of this one. I love the smell of leather but this doesn't even smell, so I miss that also. I was going to have my husband give me this for Christmas, but I'm not sure I want to keep it. I guess I will have to try it out a bit and see. Maybe I will fall in love with it after I begin using it. I also ordered the purple fairy checkbook cover and that is also okay, but not love at first site. I guess I don't really care for the thick leather.....I'm more used to the softer, more pliable leather I guess. Anyone else feel this way at first and then fall in love with their Oberon after you started using it??


----------



## itolismap

We liked the designs of the Oberon covers...and bought one for hubby first with his new K2... he loved it...we all played with it... and tried it out

now we have 3 Kindles with Oberon Covers... we get almost as many compliments on the Kindle as we do the covers...lol

we take them everywhere.... I even bought a new purse with a pocket to slip my Kindle into... makes any line waiting... and any lulls into interesting reading times.

so we have a K1 and (2) K2's with Oberon covers and all of us are very pleased and excited to have invested in something that is lasting


----------



## Pushka

I must say mine doesn't smell much like leather either. I keep sniffing, but nope, not there.  Also I noticed yesterday when someone posted their cover on the 'for sale' section, that the words 'Oberon Design' are barely stamped into the front of the back cover - a couple of the letters are basically missing!  But the more you use it the softer it gets and it does provide good protection.


----------



## cagnes

I have the Avenue of Trees & I love it! The cover folds back really nice. I'm not so crazy about the way my m-edge puckers along the edge when I fold it back, much prefer the Oberon.


----------



## KindleMom

I've had my Oberon for 6-8 months and still think it's too bulky.  I really liked the cover my K1 came with except that the battery cover kept coming off so it would slide out of the Kindle cover.  It was much easier to hold in the Kindle cover.  I find myself pulling the K out of the cover to read which is a pain.  

If I had it to do over, I wouldn't buy the Oberon.  It just doesn't feel right in my hands when I'm reading.


----------



## pidgeon92

The Oberon covers are very thick, and quite heavy compared to other covers. I love mine, but they are not for everybody.


----------



## egh34

pidgeon92 said:


> The Oberon covers are very thick, and quite heavy compared to other covers. I love mine, but they are not for everybody.


And I was quite surprised with as much buzz as the Oberon gets on this board that I was not overly enamored with mine. yes, the craftmanship is amazing, but sooo not what I was looking for!

I now have a Bobarra (after going thru Amazon's, M-edge and Oberon) and I cannnot imagine owning anything different!










_--- fixed picture link_


----------



## JeanneB

I love the M-edge covers.  I have the tan pebbled leather one..and the red marbled leather one.  I like the little slot they have for the reading light.  A definite plus!  

I even like the black amazon cover that came with mine (a gift).  But not as much as my red one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I own an Oberon, but I love some of the other covers, too!  I think it's great that we have options as Kindle owners... Nothing is really one-size-fit-all, is it?

Betsy


----------



## JeanneB

You're absolutely right, Betsy... Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Meemo

I love my Oberon for my K1 - but since I got my Sony pocket reader - going from one to the other I really notice the weight of the K1 in the Oberon.  I'd initially hoped for an Oberon for the Sony, and even thought of adapting one of the small journals for it, but now that I have the Sony cover for it, I'm finding I love the light weight of the reader in the cover and I want to keep it that way.  So the Kindle stays in its Oberon, and the Sony stays in its Sony cover.  And I'm happy with both.


----------



## JeanneB

I can obsess forever about stuff like this... I would love to get an oberon..but if it was stiff and didn't fold back all the way I would not be happy.  And I hate returning stuff.  So it would end up on a shelf, with the black Amazon cover and the tan pebbled m-edge.  I know I will eventually use them, maybe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

JeanneB said:


> I can obsess forever about stuff like this... I would love to get an oberon..but if it was stiff and didn't fold back all the way I would not be happy. And I hate returning stuff. So it would end up on a shelf, with the black Amazon cover and the tan pebbled m-edge. I know I will eventually use them, maybe.


You cannot return an Oberon product, they have a no return policy.


----------



## heragn

Wow!  If anyone wants to unload their K1 oberon cover please let me know!  I think they are positively stunning and have been begging DH for one but he refuses.


----------



## JeanneB

He refuses??  You asked permission?  In 2009?  Just get it... you are worth it I am sure! 

(  Just kidding with you...and trying to egg you on to get one


----------



## Scheherazade

JeanneB said:


> I can obsess forever about stuff like this... I would love to get an oberon..but if it was stiff and didn't fold back all the way I would not be happy. And I hate returning stuff. So it would end up on a shelf, with the black Amazon cover and the tan pebbled m-edge. I know I will eventually use them, maybe.


If you get one that doesn't fold back all it takes is a bit of elbow grease and it will be folding back in no time. No reason to shelf it. I was disappointed in mine when it didn't fold back... a couple hours later of me folding and unfolding and even turning it inside out and hammering "a crease" and it folds back just as well as the Amazon cover.


----------



## akpak

I liked mine a great deal when I got it, but did feel it was a little too stiff (I have river garden). It does get softer with time, and I liked it more the longer I had it.

I did just get a new one also (Hokusai Wave), and the covers *without* the wraparound design are MUCH softer.


----------



## angel_b

I just started reading with my new Oberon cover (ROH) this morning.

Although the case does add substantial weight to the Kindle, I find that I kind of like that - makes the Kindle feel more substantial and 'bookish' somehow.

I wasn't prepared for how luxurious the cover would feel in my hands - very, very nice.

It doesn't fold back flat, but it does fold back and I hold it with my hand between the front and back and it feels very comfortable.


----------



## Casse

akjak said:


> I liked mine a great deal when I got it, but did feel it was a little too stiff (I have river garden). It does get softer with time, and I liked it more the longer I had it.
> 
> I did just get a new one also (Hokusai Wave), and the covers *without* the wraparound design are MUCH softer.


Which color did you get? I'm leaning towards this cover in sky blue


----------



## chevauchee

It's not that I dislike my Oberon, I just like my Noreve more. The Noreve is more compact and disappears when reading.


----------



## angel_b

After a week or so of using the Oberon cover, one thing that is a little annoying is that the top left-hand strap partially covers the on/off switch so I have to use my fingernail to switch it.

Minor, but still ...


----------



## DaisyMama

angel_b -- I've noticed the same thing.  That is my ONLY complaint about the Oberon.  I love the feel, the weight is no problem, etc. etc. etc.

But like you, the top left strap is just close enough to the on/off switch that I can't slide it with my finger.  I have to use my fingernail.  Like you said, it's not a big deal -- and certainly not a deal-killer.  It's the only thing I've come across that I'm not thrilled with.


----------



## libros_lego

Same thing bothered me so I gave my cover to a friend and bought the one with velcro.


----------



## dnagirl

angel_b said:


> After a week or so of using the Oberon cover, one thing that is a little annoying is that the top left-hand strap partially covers the on/off switch so I have to use my fingernail to switch it.
> 
> Minor, but still ...


Same here. It is slightly annoying to have to squeeze my fingernail in there to hit the switch. It's my only complaint about the cover.


----------



## ddavino

I have a _Tree of Life _ cover from Oberon. The workmanship of the cover alone is worth the cost. It is beautifully manufactured, or better said, "crafted". The cover folds back just fine and does so much more easily than some posters have mentioned. The color of the cover was definitely darker than the model on the site, but for crying out loud, it's a _cowhide_ - of course each will take the dye a little differently. No biggie. Over time and with natural sun exposure, it will develop a healthy patina that will be just fine with me. I agree with some of the other posts, once I figured out that the charm that comes with the cover (but is taped to the outer brown paper wrapping on the cover when it arrives without any direction of what to do with it!) is to be attached to the bungee for ease of opening and securing the cover, well bust my buttons, what a good idea. I chuckle when I think of other "charm dummies" like myself who just give the charm to someone not knowing that it was actually part of the cover. They really need to say something in the insert that comes with the cover for the "charm impaired". I also agree that the model with "straps" is quite secure, but the left upper corner strap does make using the toggle button on the top of the device tough for those of us without long nails. Well, so be it. As for the customer service, I found them very helpful. I initially ordered the wrong cover (for a K1 instead of for my K2 when I was a newbie) and they let me return the one for the K1 and they promptly sent me out one for my K2. I think that was pretty nice considering the K1 covers really are probably not such good sellers any more with the advent of the K2. When all is said and done, I like what I have invested in with Oberon. Each time I use the Oberon-covered Kindle, people remark how much like a fine leather-bound novel it looks. I tell them they are right, only it is an entire library of fine leather-bound novels.


----------



## Pushka

As much as people say the Oberon is expensive, I was at a craft fair (in Australia) on the weekend, and thought I might pick up an Australian style journal cover or something I could adapt as a cover. A kindle can never have too many covers. Wow, the prices of leather goods, even smaller items were so expensive that I realised what good pricing the Oberon has.  And these more expensive items were barely tooled at all.


----------



## dnagirl

I'm one of the "charm impaired."  I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get the charm on the bungee.  I still can't.


----------



## Wunderkind

I can relate to the charm attachment process. It took me a good 5 minutes after I got my Oberon cover before I figured out that I needed to reach inside the interior flap of the back cover, grab one of the metal attachments that are inside that flap (which have the bungee attached which then goes out through the holes punched in the cover), push one of the metal attachments out through the hole, attach the charm, and then re-insert the metal attachment back through the hole. I hope this helps!


----------



## DaisyMama

One of the cards that came with the cover (I think the one that came with the actual cover, but it may have been the card with the charm attached) said to watch the video on their website for instructions on attaching the charm.  The video said to cut the bungee that was on the cover already, and put the charm on the other bungee and install that one.

Seems silly to me to waste the bungee!!

I fiddled for a while to get one of the metal ends of the current bungee through the hole, but I finally did and attached the charm that THAT.  Now I still have the replacement bungee for future use.


----------

